# Me gusta que me llames (subjunctive after gustar)



## Claire Hemming

es posible decir:

Me gusta que me llames "usted" no "tu" ?

o es correcto:

Me gusta que me llamas "usted" no "tu'?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Anemoah

In this case you should use the subjunctive, but I think "_Me gustaría que me trarata *de usted*, no *de tu*_" it´s more used.


----------



## Claire Hemming

Gracias! Pero la situacion es que la persona ya me esta llamando 'usted'. No quiero decir que quiero que la persona me llame 'usted' en el futuro.

Me gustaría que me trarata de usted, no de tu"

doesn't this translate as: I would like you to refer to me as 'usted' instead of 'tu'?

the person is calling me 'usted' now and I like that. 

?


----------



## Anemoah

Yes, you are right. Then "me gusta que me llames usted" is correct.
Sorry for the missunderstanding!


----------



## flljob

Me gusta que me trat*a* de usted. 
Es correcta. Estás diciendo que te trata de usted y eso te gusta.


----------



## Anemoah

Yo usaría el subjuntivo. No me suena bien en indicativo, a no ser que sea "me gusta cuando me llamas/tratas de usted".
A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## chileno

flljob said:


> Me gusta que me trat*a* de usted.
> Es correcta. Estás diciendo que te trata de usted y eso te gusta.



Yo eso lo diría "Me gusta porque me *trata* de usted" o "Me gusta que me *trate *de usted"


----------



## flljob

chileno said:


> Yo eso lo diría "Me gusta porque me *trata* de usted" o "Me gusta que me *trate *de usted"


 
Me gusta que [siempre] me *trata* de usted.
Cuando es algo habitual no veo por qué no se pueda usar el indicativo.


----------



## chileno

flljob said:


> Me gusta que [siempre] me *trata* de usted.
> Cuando es algo habitual no veo por qué no se pueda usar el indicativo.



Perdona, pero eso no me cuaja bien. Yo siempre lo uso con el "subjuntivo", a no ser como puse ese "porque" en el ejemplo anterior.


----------



## Mananita

Me gustaría que me tratara de usted.  No me tutée, por favor. O no me trate de tu.


----------



## chileno

Mananita said:


> Me gustaría que me tratara de usted.  No me tutée, por favor. O no me trate de tu.



Correcto, sigue siendo subjuntivo.


----------



## flljob

Mananita said:


> Me gustaría que me tratara de usted. No me tutée, por favor. O no me trate de tu.


 
Léete el mensaje tres.

Lo que está tratando de decir que es que hay alguien la trata de usted y eso le gusta.

Le gusta que la trata de usted.


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> Léete el mensaje tres.
> 
> Lo que está tratando de decir que es que hay alguien la trata de usted y eso le gusta.
> 
> Le gusta que la trata de usted.



Me alegro de que me trates de usted. (siempre, habitualmente, normalmente)
Me encanta que me trates de usted. 
Me gusta que me trates de usted. 

Me gusta cuando me tratas de usted.


----------



## Spanish teacher

Por favor, recordad que tú y tu son dos palabras distintas en español. El pronombre personal *tú* lleva acento diacrítico para diferenciarlo del *tu*, adjetivo posesivo.

Ejemplo : Me gusta que _*tu*_ amigo y *tú* os (tratéis de *tú) *tuteéis.



flljob said:


> Me gusta que [siempre] me *trata* de usted.
> Cuando es algo habitual no veo por qué no se pueda usar el indicativo.


 
MIra estas dos frases :
Me gusta cuando me trata de usted.
Me gusta que me trate de usted.


----------



## Matedulce

Definitivamente si ya te está tratando de usted, se usa el subjuntivo:

*Me gusta que me trate de usted en lugar de tutearme.
*
Aunque la oración es bien rara. Suena como si quisieras alejar a alguien, poner distancia...


----------



## flljob

Como ya lo dije antes, me parece que ahí hay una omisión de un adverbio:
Me gusta que [siempre] me trata de usted.


----------



## elprofe

flljob said:


> Como ya lo dije antes, me parece que ahí hay una omisión de un adverbio:
> Me gusta que [siempre] me trata de usted.



El caso es que da igual que haya un adverbio o no.
¿Tu lengua nativa es el castellano? 
Ya no es que suene bien o mal, sino que en España es incorrecto el uso del indicativo en esa oración, además de que suena realmente mal.


----------



## Anemoah

elprofe, tranquilidad en las masas. Lo que flljob quiere decir es algo así como "me gusta el hecho de que cuando habla conmigo siempre me trata de usted", pero claro, al intentar acortar la frase a algunos les puede sonar más raro que a otros.


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Como ya lo dije antes, me parece que ahí hay una omisión de un adverbio:
> Me gusta que [siempre] me trata de usted.


No, Fljob -- lo que estás argumentando no cuadra con las normas de la gramática castellana, la que se habla en España o en Mexico, compadre... Añadiendo el 'siempre' no importa. Cláusulas principales que expresa emoción sobre la información que va expresarse luego en la oración - como 'me alegro de que..', ' me gusta que' - siempre, siempre  exige el subjuntivo en la cláusula dependiente. La norma que tratas de aplicar, por añadir 'siempre', solo se puede aplicar con subordinadores de tiempo como - 'cuando..', 'hasta que..' donde, cuando te quieres referir al presente o algo habitual, emplearías el indicativo -- y cuando se refieren al futuro, el subjuntivo.
Cuando fui allí... (ayer)
Cuando voy allí... (hoy o cada día o siempre)
Cuando vaya allí (luego hoy o mañana)

Pero en esta oración -- la cláusula 'me gusta que' -- como 'me alegro de que', como 'me entristece que..', etc -- siempre exige el subjuntivo en la cláusula dependiente..
No hay excepción alguna. 

Me gusta que siempre 'trata'.. 
Me gusta que siempre 'trate'.. ----es la única elección, Fljob. Te aseguro.  Si no me crees - puede que la RAE te pueda convencer.


----------



## elprofe

ay, lo siento. No quería sonar brusco ni enfadado. Perdón fllijob y al foro si he sido muy tajante.

Si yo entiendo lo que quiere decir fllijob (creo), pero el adverbio "siempre" no modifica nada en la oración y el verbo debería seguir estando en modo subjuntivo.
Por otra parte, su oración podría ser correcta si no se está dirigiendo directamente a la persona que le trata de usted. Pero ese no es el caso.

Además, me parece muy raro que alguien que tenga como primera lengua el castellano, al leer esa oración piense en esa situación en la que sí que sería correcto el uso del indicativo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
As flljob already stated, subjuntive and indicative here have different 'objective' nuances:

Me gusta que [usted] me trat*a* de "usted". <— I like your consistently adressing me as "usted"._<—A confirmed/registered/well known action when the main action ("me gusta") takes place_.

Me gusta que [usted] me trat*e* de "usted". <—I like it when you adress me as "usted". _<—A still not confirmed/registered action in the moment the main action ("me gusta") takes place_.

However, there is something else to take into account: As we are talking about an subjective experience, a liking, the subjunctive for the subordinate verb works perfectly to mean an usual action there. Just like in, «me agrada mucho que me trate de "usted".» That's the reason why, «Me gusta que [usted] me trat*e* de "usted"» sounds more natural.

Regards,


----------



## elianecanspeak

Con permiso:



Milton Sand said:


> . . . the subjunctive for the subordinate verb works perfect*ly* to mean an *a* usual action there.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Después de este "que", tiene que ir un tiempo subjuntivo (siempre). Si se quiere poner un indicativo hay que cambiar la expresión.
Saludos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> As flljob already stated, subjuntive and indicative here have different 'objective' nuances:
> 
> Me gusta que [usted] me trat*a* de "usted". <— I like your consistently adressing me as "usted"._<—A confirmed/registered/well known action when the main action ("me gusta") takes place_.


I'm sorry to disagree here, Milton - but what you wrote in English there isn't the translation to Spanish. I think many natives have all agreed that 'Me gusta que + indicative' is not possible gramatically. The grammarians support this. To say in Spanish what you wrote in English you'd need to use 'cuando'.
I like your (always) addressing me as 'Usted" = Me gusta _cuando/siempre que/cada vez_ que me trata de "usted'.




> Me gusta que [usted] me trat*e* de "usted". <—I like it when you adress me as "usted". _<—A still not confirmed/registered action in the moment the main action ("me gusta") takes place_


Lo siento -- pero el momento de la acción no importa en cuanto a la elección del modo. Me gusta que + subjunctive translates to English pretty close to what you've said there.. So I can agree with that.
Maybe --> Me gusta que [usted] me trate de "usted". = I like that you refer to me using "usted". But this is still an expression of emotion just like 'me alegro de que..' as I've said before which requires the subjunctive in Spanish.

_Me alegro de que vengas_ = [Emotional antecendent]= I'm happy that you're coming. {no es posible - 'vienes'}
_Me sorprende que lo quieras_.= [Emotional antecendent]= It surprises me that you want it. {no es posible - 'quieres'}
_Me gusta que me trates de "usted"_ = [Emotional antecendent]= I like it that you address me as "usted". {no es posible - 'tratas'}

All of them are 'emotional statements' that must always be followed by the subjunctive.

Una declaración de emoción inmediatamente seguido por 'que' hace toda la diferencia.
"Me gusta cuando... + Indicativo 
Me gusta cada vez que + Indicativo 
Me gusta *que* + Indicativo 

Como dijo Ilialluna hace un par de mensajes: _"Después de este "que", tiene que ir un tiempo subjuntivo (siempre)."_


----------



## Peterdg

Hasta ahora no me he mezclado en el debate, pero no puedo resistir 

En este caso, yo siempre utilizaría un subjuntivo y también lo haría la gente que conozco (pero son todos españoles). Hace casi un año defendí la misma opinión en este foro: subjuntivo y nada que el subjuntivo. Hasta que un forero me obsequió con una verdadera diatriba. Entonces pensé que quizá no sería mala idea de averiguar lo que dice la literatura.

En "_El subjuntivo, valores y usos_ de J.Borrego e.a."



> _Verbos que expresan un sentimiento o un juicio de valor pueden limitarse a este empleo o funcionar a la vez como verbos de comunicación. En el último caso van con indicativo._


sin mencionar dónde se utiliza esto.

La _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_ de la RAE, 25.3.3b: (edición manual)



> Aunque los sujetos y los complementos oracionales de los verbos de afección se constryuen con subjuntivo, algunos de ellos se usan en ocasiones en indicativo, más frecuentemente en el español americano que en el europeo. _Me alegro de que terminaron ya el trabajo_.
> ...
> El uso del indicativo en estos casos revela la intención de los hablantes de resaltar el contenido informativo de la subordinada.


EDIT:
Se me olvidó la conclusión.
Desde sus puntos de vista y su ubicación, flljob y Milton tienen toda la razón. Pero, en España (peninsular, no sé en Canarias), no pasaría.


----------



## chileno

Peterdg said:


> La _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_ de la RAE, 25.3.3b: (edición manual)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque los sujetos y los complementos oracionales de los verbos de  afección se constryuen con subjuntivo, algunos de ellos se usan en  ocasiones en indicativo, más frecuentemente en el español americano que  en el europeo. _Me alegro de *que terminaron* ya el trabajo_.
> ...
> El uso del indicativo en estos casos revela la intención de los  hablantes de resaltar el contenido informativo de la subordinada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Se me olvidó la conclusión.
> Desde sus puntos de vista y su ubicación, flljob y Milton tienen toda la razón. Pero, en España (peninsular, no sé en Canarias), no pasaría.
Click to expand...


En mí caso, soy chileno, no se me ocurriría nunca decir lo que la nueva gramática dice ser "español americano". Lo uso siempre con subjuntivo.


----------



## mhp

Peterdg said:


> En "_El subjuntivo, valores y usos_ de J.Borrego e.a."
> 
> 
> 
> _Verbos que expresan un sentimiento o un juicio de valor pueden  limitarse a este empleo o funcionar a la vez como verbos de  comunicación. En el último caso van con indicativo._
Click to expand...




elprofe said:


> Por otra parte, su oración podría ser correcta si no se está dirigiendo directamente a la persona que le trata de usted. Pero ese no es el caso.



These two statements seem to be consistent and they make sense to me.

The reason subjunctive is used with expressions such as "me gusta que  estés aquí" is that the information in the subordinate clause is already known, so the subjunctive mood is used to avoid declaring this as new information.

If you are addressing another person, you may be declaring two pieces of new information at once: Él me trata de usted y eso me gusta = Me gusta que él me trata de usted.


----------



## flljob

Además del ejemplo que nos dio Milton Sand, yo voy a dar otro en el que es corriente el uso del subjuntivo, cuando menos por estos rumbos:
-¿Qué te gusta de aquí?
-Me gusta que me regalan dulces. Se sobreentiende que siempre que va a ese lugar le regalan dulces.

En cambio, cuando se pregunta algo muy general:
-¿Qué te gusta?
-Me gusta que me regalen joyas.

Para mí el uso del indicativo tiene un significado diferente.
La pregunta inicial, tal vez tiene que ver con lo que dije:

_Re: gustar and the subjunctive

Gracias! Pero la situacion es que la persona ya me esta llamando 'usted'. *No quiero decir que quiero que la persona me llame 'usted' en el futuro*. 

_

Se refiere a un hecho ya habitual. La otra persona la trata de usted. 


Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
I would swear I had already posted this, anyway, here:

— Jefe, ¿cómo le ha parecido mis desempeño como secretaria?
— Bueno, me gusta cómo mantiene las distancias con la gente mientras trabaja. Por ejemplo, me gusta que me *trata* de "usted" delante de los clientes. _<—The boss is trying to seem objective when describing what he considers a constant quality in her._
— Ah, gracias, jefe. Entonces lo seguiré tratando siemmmpre de "usted".
— No, no, sólo en el trabajo, por favor. Por fuera, me gusta que me *trate* de "tú". _<—The boss is expressing his preference. The action «trate de "tú"» is not taking place yet._

A mí me gusta de María que me dice la verdad sin rodeos. Es que a mí me gusta que me digan la verdad así, de frente.

In "me gusta que hayas llegado a tiempo", "hayas llegado" doesn't indicate an usual/constant action.

Regards,


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> -¿Qué te gusta de aquí?
> -Me gusta que me regalan dulces. Se sobreentiende que siempre que va a ese lugar le regalan dulces.



To be clear, I have no objection to this. But If were to write this dialog, I'd probably write:

-¿Qué (es lo que) te gusta de México?
-Lo que me gusta (de México) es que hay mucha gente amable que me ofrece caramelos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> — Ah, gracias, jefe. Entonces lo seguiré tratando siemmmpre de "usted".
> — No, no, sólo en el trabajo, por favor. Por fuera, me gusta que me *trate* de "tú". _<—The boss is expressing his preference. The action «trate de "tú"» is not taking place yet._


Interesting. Though I'm still not convinced that 'me gusta que' can ever be used as a 'verb of commiunication', the exception Borrego allows for indicative's usage - and I'm also not convinced yet that indicative can 'ever' (alguna vez) be used after 'me gusta que' -- it is interesting the 'nuance' you are sharing there, Milton. If the boss is expressing his preference then hasn't the sentence turned into an "indirect command"? Doesn't it then have the same meaning with these?:

_Quiero que_ me trate de usted. - I want you to address me as usted.
_Prefiero que_ me trate de usted - I prefer you to address me as usted.
_Me gusta que_ me trate de usted - I would like you to address me as usted.
--- if the boss is expressing his 'preference' for how to be addressed then the syntax is an indirect command. Still in such cases -- indicative can't be used.

But I was wondering about what 'me gusta que' actually expresses from earlier on in the thread.
Is it expressing an action the 'boss simply likes' -- or is it something '(s)he wants/requires/prefers' to be done? - which would be a different semantic.
En castellano:
Me he estado preguntando qué significa 'me gusta que' en efecto.
¿Expresa una acción que simplemente al jefe le gusta/agrada? -- o más bien ¿es algo que él/ella quiere/exige/prefiere que se haga? - lo cual sería un semántico diferente.


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> Interesting. Though I'm still not convinced that 'me gusta que' can ever be used as a 'verb of commiunication', the exception Borrego allows for indicative's usage - and I'm also not convinced yet that indicative can 'ever' (alguna vez) be used after 'me gusta que' -- it is interesting the 'nuance' you are sharing there, Milton. If the boss is expressing his preference then hasn't the sentence turned into an "indirect command"? Doesn't it then have the same meaning with these?:
> 
> _Quiero que_ me trate de usted. - I want you to address me as usted.
> _Prefiero que_ me trate de usted - I prefer you to address me as usted.
> _Me gusta que_ me trate de usted - I would like you to address me as usted.
> --- if the boss is expressing his 'preference' for how to be addressed then the syntax is an indirect command. Still in such cases -- indicative can't be used.
> 
> But I was wondering about what 'me gusta que' actually expresses from earlier on in the thread.
> Is it expressing something the 'boss simply likes' -- or is it something 'he wants/requires/prefers' to be done? - which would be a different semantic.
> En castellano:
> Me he estado preguntando qué significa 'me gusta que' en efecto.
> ¿Expresa algo que simplemente al jefe le gusta/agrada? -- o más bien ¿es algo que él quiere/exige/prefiere que se haga? - lo cual sería un semántico diferente.



Hi Grant, long time no see!

Sometimes you have to go the root: why is subjunctive used in certain "fixed" patterns? When teaching this stuff, we tend to simplify it. It may sound odd to some people to communicate two pieces of new information in one sentence, but it does happen. In "I like it that you always call me honey," what is being communicated? Are you telling the person that he always call you honey, or are you telling him that you like the fact? If it is the second, then you use a subjunctive mood to express this: _que siempre me llames cielo._ But if you are saying this to another person, you may be saying two things at once: He calls me honey, and I like it. Then it is quite natural to say: Me gusta que me llama cielo. You are use the verb "gustar" as a way of reporting some information that is unknown to the listener.

To be perfectly clear, I think there is something wrong with filljob's initial sentence only in the sense that elprofe said: if you are addressing the person directly, you don't tell him what he usually does in indicative mood.


----------



## flljob

Supongo que tene que ver con un sentido futuro e indeterminado. El verbo querer no admite una descripción de algo presente, algo que ya está ocurriendo.

Saludos


----------



## Bandama

flljob said:


> -¿Qué te gusta de aquí?
> -Me gusta que me regalan dulces. Se sobreentiende que siempre que va a ese lugar le regalan dulces.





> *Milton Sand*
> — Jefe, ¿cómo le ha parecido mis desempeño como secretaria?
> — Bueno, me gusta cómo mantiene las distancias con la gente mientras trabaja. Por ejemplo, me gusta que me trata de "usted" delante de los clientes.



Muy buenos ejemplos los dos. Estoy de acuerdo. Esto es justamente lo que indican J. Borrego y _la Nueva Gramática de la RAE_, según citó Peterdg, sobre la excepción en indicativo cuando existe un valor informativo. 

A mi entender, el indicativo se usa con estos verbos cuando se los quiere despojar de su valor emocional, de deseo o juicio, para otorgarles un desnudo sentido informativo. Se intenta evitar la ambigüedad, en este sentido, que acarrea el uso del subjuntivo. Lo que está implícito es "el hecho de que". Otro ejemplo:

"Lo que me gusta de los franceses es que son extremadamente racionales "

Frase donde el uso del subjuntivo sería justamente menos habitual, pues se considera que los franceses son así, no depende el deseo del hablante. 

Dicho esto, este tipo de indicativo informativo sería muy improbable en la pregunta original del hilo. Podría ser, pero tras un diálogo en el que se enumeran las cosas que le gustan al uno del otro o algo así, como en el ejemplo de Milton Sand. En realidad, lo que la mayoría de los hablantes identifican en una frase semejante es la expresión del juicio del hablante, y por tanto estaría en circunstancias normales en subjuntivo.

Saludos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Hi Grant, long time no see!


Good to see you too, MHP!! Where's your Batman logo?


> Sometimes you have to go the root: why is subjunctive used in certain "fixed" patterns? When teaching this stuff, we tend to simplify it. It may sound odd to some people to communicate two pieces of new information in one sentence, but it does happen. In "I like it that you always call me honey," what is being communicated? Are you telling the person that he always call you honey, or are you telling him that you like the fact? If it is the second, then you use a subjunctive mood to express this: _que siempre me llames cielo._ But if you are saying this to another person, you may be saying two things at once: He calls me honey, and I like it. Then it is quite natural to say: Me gusta que me llama cielo. You are use the verb "gustar" as a way of reporting some information that is unknown to the listener.


Though I understand what you are trying to explain this it's still not working for me. The distinction between a 'known thing' and 'new information' is something I learned here a couple years back about choosing between indicative and subjunctive in the dependent clause after 'el hecho de que'. That doesn't mean it's a universal principle for all main clauses in choosing what goes in the dependent. Maybe you're not saying that all.. but it does seem you're saying that, at least with 'me gusta que' - there's an aspect of 'el hecho de que' that you have to determine in the speaker's intent. Is that what you're saying? And then IF they are using 'me gusta que' as a verb of 'communication' (el hecho de que) then Borrego's exception for using indicative applies?

Tell me - Do you believe that the sentence from the original poster can be understood as Borrego's exception and use indicative in the dependent clause? I still don't. I don't think that sentence is being used at all like 'el hecho de que'.


			
				Bandama said:
			
		

> Dicho esto, este tipo de indicativo informativo sería muy improbable en  la pregunta original del hilo. Podría ser, pero tras un diálogo en el  que se enumeran las cosas que le gustan al uno del otro o algo así, como  en el ejemplo de Milton Sand.


Eso también es mi problema con ello y es por qué no puedo aceptar el indicativo. Gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Supongo que tiene que ver con un sentido futuro e indeterminado. El verbo querer no admite una descripción de algo presente, algo que ya está ocurriendo.
> 
> Saludos


No. Creo que no.. "Querer" de seguro puede transmitir una descripción de algo presente y ya ocurriendo.

Quiero una botella de agua.. 

¿O querías decir que 'querer *que*' no puede expresar algo presente/ya ocurriendo? 

Yo me sigo preguntando si 'me gusta que' está declarando algo que le agrada a alguien, lo cual sería una cláusula emotiva exigiendo el subjuntivo - o ¿se puede usar 'me gusta que' como un mandato indirecto como 'prefiero que/quiero que'? (lo cual también requiere el subjuntivo)..

Pero entonces -- creo que estás diciendo que también 'me gusta que' se puede entender transmitir--> "me gusta _el hecho de_ que..." en cual caso el indicativo es posible.. ¿verdad?


----------



## flljob

Tengo sed. Quiero agua. Pero, quiero que me traigas agua. La acción de traer agua es posterior, es un futuro.
Quiero que me des agua. Todavía no ha tomado agua.

Me refería al verbo de la subordinada. Se desea o se quiere algo que no se ha cumplido. Su cumplimiento no puede ser contemporáneo con el deseo.

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

A ver, muchachos, creo que nos distanciamos un poco de la frase original:


Claire Hemming said:


> Hola: *¿*Es posible decir:
> 
> «Me gusta que me llames "usted", no "t*ú*"»?
> 
> ¿O es correcto:
> 
> «Me gusta que me llamas "usted", no "t*ú*"»?
> 
> *¡*Muchas gracias!


 

Anyway, both of the sentences still sound valid to me—and we use them here so usually—. It doesn't matter if there's a list of descriptions or not.

Let's add "siempre" to show this adverb doesn't really matter either:

Me gusta que _siempre_ me *tratas* de "usted", no de "tú"._ <—You always address me as "usted" and that's an undeniable fact I have always liked. I think I wouldn't like it if you called me "tú"._

Me gusta que _siempre_ me *trates* de "usted", no de "tú". _<—As I like that, I don't wan't you to change it, ever. Please, keep always addressing me as "usted", not "tú"._

Oops! Have I said anything new? I'm afraid not. 

Regards,


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Me gusta que _siempre_ me *tratas* de "usted", no de "tú"._ <—You always address me as "usted" and that's an undeniable fact I have always liked. I think I wouldn't like it if you called me "tú"._


Milton -- in this one you are definitely eliding (taking out) the 'el hecho de que'. In English though we'd need it.
I like the fact that you always address me as 'usted'. = Me gusta {el hecho de} que siempre me tratas de "usted".



> Me gusta que _siempre_ me *trates* de "usted", no de "tú". _<—As I like that, I don't wan't you to change it, ever. Please, keep always addressing me as "usted", not "tú"._


And here you're expressing the 'emotion'. 
I like it/I'm happy.. that you always address me with 'usted'.  = Me gusta que/Me alegra que me trates de usted.

To use 'tratas' the native speaker has to be thinking about a 'fact' and thinking 'el hecho de que' when they choose 'tratas'. It seems also that the Spaniards wouldn't accept 'tratas' at all.

*Very* interesting discussion.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
No, Grant, there is no elision. Look, with subjunctive, the one with subjunctive one sounds natural too:
Me gusta _el hecho de_ que siempre me *trates* de "usted", no de "tú".

Always, when a Spanish-speaker chooses subjunctive or indicative, it's because of what they have in mind, what they attempt to mean, not because of the grammar rules. Remember: those rules just try to describe how we use the language.

Regards,


----------



## chileno

Me gusta que me trate de usted.
Me gusta el hecho de que me trata de usted.
Me gusta porque me trata de usted.

Me gusta que me trata de usted.

Esas son aceptadas, o por lo menos lo eran, en Chile.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> No, Grant, there is no elision. Look, with subjunctive, the one with subjunctive one sounds natural too:
> Me gusta _el hecho de_ que siempre me *trates* de "usted", no de "tú".
> 
> Always, when a Spanish-speaker chooses subjunctive or indicative, it's because of what they have in mind, what they attempt to mean, no because of the grammar rules. Remember: those rules just try to describe how we use the language.


I appreciate your opinon, Milton, though I can't agree with it. How do you explain almost all Spanish speaking natives that have shared in this thread telling you that they would never say "Me gusta que me tratas..."? You and Fljob are the only ones that think it's possible? I do agree that in recent years - Spanish grammar, especially the subjunctive has been going through an evolution. The subjunctive is 'changing' in the minds of some natives and some grammarians. The rules of a language do often explain tendencies but more often they are based in the historic precepts of the language from its root language. In Spanish's case -from Latin and Vulgar Latin. The 'subjunctive' in any germanic or romance language is the mood of 'dependency' and the 'unfulfilled'. It is a 'syntactic' structure not something based on the 'feel' of the speaker. Now people bring all sorts of utilitarian aspects to language I agree and so the language changes. But I've always believed on a forum like ours that, especially in the bilingual forum it's important to teach the rules of the target language. 

So I guess my question still stands. How do you explain only two native speakers, of several that have given their view, accepting 'me gusta que + indicative'?

The 'emotion + que' marks a 'dependent' clause coming -and what's more (es más) there's a change of subject in the second clause after the 'que' -- another very common trigger for subjunctive's use. 

In a consulta I received from the RAE several years ago - the RAE representative stated that it's not correct to use indicative after any statement of emotion + que like 'me alegro de que', 'me sorprende que', 'me gusta que', etc. In the end I believe a non native speaker should always choose subjunctive after such clauses.

If the speaker wants to transmit a regular occurrence they must choose a different subordinator than 'que'.
Me gusta *porque* siempre me trat*a*s..
Me gusta *cuando* siempre me trat*a*s..
Me gusta *la manera en que* siempre me trat*a*s..
Me gusta *el hecho de que* siempre me trat*a*s..
Me gusta* como* siempre me trat*a*s...
-pero 'me gusta *que* siempre me trat*e*s..'

I have stated my position. I respect you as a native speaker but it seems you and Fljob are alone in your belief. And Borrego gives no example using 'me gusta que' + indicative. He simply states a principle.


----------



## Milton Sand

It's just a matter of context, dear Grant. I keep my position because here, in my region, even on Colombian TV, we do use "gustar que +indicative", since I can remember.
Muchos regards,


----------



## flljob

NewdestinyX said:


> You and Fljob are the only ones that think it's possible?
> So I guess my question still stands. How do you explain only two native speakers, of several that have given their view, accepting 'me gusta que + indicative'?
> 
> I have stated my position. I respect you as a native speaker but it seems you and Fljob are alone in your belief. And Borrego gives no example using 'me gusta que' + indicative. He simply states a principle.


 
Veo que no leíste el mensaje de Elprofe ni el de Peterdg.
No estamos solos Milton Sand y yo. El manual de gramática de la RAE -Peterdg dixit- acepta el uso del indicativo. Elprofe ya explicó en qué contexto es aceptable para él el uso del indicativo.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> It's just a matter of context, dear Grant. I keep my position because here, in my region, even on Colombian TV, we do use "gustar que +indicative", since I can remember.
> Muchos regards,


Understood, my friend. Perhaps it's confined to certain regions. Thanks for your input and explanation of how you'd distinguish the two!


			
				flljob said:
			
		

> Veo que no leíste el mensaje de Elprofe ni el de Peterdg.
> No estamos solos Milton Sand y yo.


Con mucho respeto para el entendimiento de Peterdg no es nativo y esta diferencia parece ser entre los nativos de diferentes partes del mundo. Y nota de nuevo lo que elprofe dijo:





			
				elprofe said:
			
		

> ..pero el adverbio "siempre" no modifica nada en la oración y el verbo  *debería seguir estando en modo subjuntivo*.
> Por otra parte, su oración podría ser correcta si no se está dirigiendo  directamente a la persona que le trata de usted. Pero ese no es el caso.
> 
> Además, *me parece muy raro que alguien que tenga como primera lengua el  castellano, al leer esa oración piense en esa situación en la que sí que  sería correcto el uso del indicativo.*





			
				flljob said:
			
		

> El manual de gramática de la RAE  -Peterdg dixit- acepta el uso del indicativo.


No. Acepta que con 'ciertos verbos' de *comunicación* deja tal uso del indicativo. Pero no se dio ningún ejemplo con 'me gusta que'. Gramáticos siempre dan ejemplos empleando un uso si es posible.

Lo que sí tengo que aceptar es que en Mexico y Colombia la gente lo acepta. 

Gracias a todos!
Grant


----------



## Milton Sand

Grant, te paso este estudio para que satisfagas más tu curiosidad: "Indicativo por subjuntivo en cláusula regida por expresión de reacción personal".
Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Originalmente publicado por *elprofe* 
..pero el adverbio "siempre" no modifica nada en la oración y el verbo *debería seguir estando en modo subjuntivo*.
*Por otra parte, su oración podría ser correcta si no se está dirigiendo directamente a la persona que le trata de usted.* Pero ese no es el caso.

Además, me parece muy raro que alguien que tenga como primera lengua el castellano, al leer esa oración piense en esa situación en la que sí que sería correcto el uso del indicativo.

Me refería a que él acepta el indicativo en ese caso (marcado con azul). No veo por qué se le hace raro el uso del indicativo por parte de un hablante de español. Los extranjeros tienden más a seguir las normas de la gramática prescriptiva. Los hablantes nativos tenemos también la posibilidad de usar fenómenos pragmátcos en nuestra expresión.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Los extranjeros tienden más a seguir las normas de la gramática prescriptiva. Los hablantes nativos tenemos también la posibilidad de usar fenómenos pragmátcos en nuestra expresión.
> 
> Saludos


¡En eso estamos perfectamente de acuerdo compadre! 
Es que - en los foros es importante que vuestros nativos ayudéis a nosotros extranjeros a hablar el castellano más 'normativo' para que nuestro dominio pueda respetarse en cualquier lugar que estemos. 

Gracias, Flljob,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Grant, te paso este estudio para que satisfagas más tu curiosidad: "Indicativo por subjuntivo en cláusula regida por expresión de reacción personal".
> Saludos,


Sí, amigo.. Ya he leído muchas veces ese artículo y otros por Prof. DeMello. No es nativo de castellano, y aunque sea un buen gramático él mismo, los gramáticos 'native speaking' dicen lo contrario. Gili Gaya y la gran mayoría de los miembros de la RAE no admitirían 'me gusta que + indicative' sea lo que sea el contexto. Solo quiero que los estudiates aquí entiendan eso. Incluso DeMello observa que el uso del indicativo tras tales frases emotivas es más 'regional' que bien extendido - al menos eso es cómo lo leo yo.

De nuevo 'muchísimas gracias' por tus explicaciones gramaticales y tu lógico y experiencia como un nativo. 

Grant


----------



## flljob

Perdón que insista, estimado Newdestiny. Lo que dijo Peterdg fue:
Aunque los sujetos y los complementos oracionales de los *verbos de afección* se constryuen con subjuntivo, algunos de ellos se usan en ocasiones en indicativo, más frecuentemente en el español americano que en el europeo. _Me alegro de que terminaron ya el trabajo_. 
...
El uso del indicativo en estos casos revela la intención de los hablantes de resaltar el contenido informativo de la subordinada. 

Cuando dije gramática prescriptiva se me olvidó decir que muchas veces es irracionalmente prescriptiva.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

A ver, para mí, es correcto el uso del subjuntivo en este contexto:
Una conversación entre Pepe y Juan:

Pepe: Juan, ¿Qué es lo que te gusta de tu jefe?
Juan: Pues me gusta que siempre me trata de usted, que me acompaña a casa después del trabajo y que es simpático.

Por otro lado, veo más natural el uso del subjuntivo en cualquier oración con la estructura:"gustar que...", sea cual sea la situación y el contexto.
Además, opino que un profesor de castellano no debería enseñar a sus alumnos (que no tienen el castellano como lengua nativa) este uso tan concreto, ya que "no sirve para nada".


----------



## Milton Sand

Ay, no, elprofe, claro que sirve; nos sirve para tener claro a qué nos referimos (si describimos o si sentimos). Lo que pasa es que no es tan relevante para los no nativos de la lengua.
Saludos,


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Perdón que insista, estimado Newdestiny. Lo que dijo Peterdg fue:
> Aunque los sujetos y los complementos oracionales de los *verbos de afección* se constryuen con subjuntivo, algunos de ellos se usan en ocasiones en indicativo, más frecuentemente en el español americano que en el europeo. _Me alegro de que terminaron ya el trabajo_.


 Entendí todas las palabras de Elprofe desde el principio. Creo que estamos sencillamente destacando diferentes aspectos de su comunicación. E insisto yo, estimado Flljob, en que Borrego está sencillamente describiendo lo que nota él ocurriendo en 'algunos' lugares de América -- son regionalismos. Ningún gramático normativo(prescriptivo) tradicional o moderno aceptaría, como siguiendo las normas ni siquiera siendo bien extendido, la oración 'me alegro de que termin*aron* ya...'. Ni Seco, ni Alarcos, ni GiliGaya, etc..  ¿Ocurre regionalmente? Sí, sí... Pero mi argumento es sencillamente esto: no es normativo ni bien entendido. Y aunque respeto a las personas y gramáticos descriptivas y obras prescriptivas (como la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española, RAE) que intentan dejar que evolucione la lengua, yo elijo y creo que los extranjeros deberían eligir lo bien extendido y  normativo y no el raro. Nota que no he usado la palabra 'correcto' ni 'incorrecto' en nuestra discusión. Es una 'elección'. El hablante debería tener información para hacer la mejor elección. Eso es mi enfoque aquí en los foros.   
...





> El uso del indicativo en estos casos revela la intención de los hablantes de resaltar el contenido informativo de la subordinada.


No es necesario usar el indicativo para resaltar el contenido informativo. La información en la subordinada es la 'información'. El uso de subjuntivo no cambia eso para nada. 


> Cuando dije gramática prescriptiva se me olvidó decir que muchas veces es irracionalmente prescriptiva.


No puedo concordar contigo en ese argumento pero entiendo por qué lo tienes. 

Oye, Flljob. Podemos argumetar toda la noche..  Enfocamos este tema con 'gafas diferentes'. ¿De acuerdo? Respeto a ti, compadre.  Pero basta.. ¿eh?


----------



## flljob

En el artículo que nos regaló Milton Sand hay ejemplos de España, aunque son del siglo XVI. Sé que actualmente en España su uso no es generalizado, pero incluso ahí se sigue usando. En América su uso es mucho más frecuente. Así que si llamas uso regional a la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes tienes razón.

Saludos

Solo quiero agregar que la primera conclusión de DeMello es “...este fenómeno no es de tipo regional, puesto que ocurre en las doce ciudades representadas en la base de datos.” (En estas doce ciudades están incluidas Madrid y Sevilla).

Nuevamente, saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Así que si llamas uso regional a la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes tienes razón.
> 
> Saludos


Pues.. vale.. Seguiré llamando lo que es raro, "raro" - y enseñándolo como algo que debería evitar el estudiante y el extranjero. Eso es todo.

Un cordial saludo,
Grant


----------



## Milton Sand

NewdestinyX said:


> No es necesario usar el indicativo para resaltar el contenido informativo. La información en la subordinada es la 'información'. El uso de subjuntivo no cambia eso para nada.


Oh, sure it changes that. "Me gusta que _+subjn_" can be used as a subtle or diplomatic request to ask somebody to do something more often (_Usted a veces me tutea, a veces me trata de "usted". Me gusta más que me trate de "usted"._) which cannot be done with indicative as well as cannot be taken as a simple, not really emotional description. With "que me trate" it is implied that this action is not as frequent as the speaker would wish.

Take into account that we are not arguing, but just telling how we use the indicative there. You—as a non native speaker—do need arguments. You might teach this things as a curiosity for your students not to get confused when a native Spanish-speaker use them, bun not necessarilly for your students to use them; just as a piece of extra information.

Regards,


----------

